# Smoked Pacific Pink Swimming Scallops



## RyeSmoke (May 10, 2020)

A couple years ago I discovered a new fishery harvesting pink and spiny swimming scallops in the waters off Campbell River on Vancouver Island. Only a few hundred kilometers away from my home in Victoria. They are sold in the shell and taste like a cross between a scallop and a clam. Some come with a roe sack in them that is DELICIOUS. It's sort of like the dark meat of a scallop. 







I find that unless I'm doing "beach oysters" grilled over open flame, that smoked shellfish is unequivocally better brined. I've smoked mussels, oysters, clams, scallops, etc. And without fail a brined mollusk comes out juicier, saltier, and with way more flavour. I decided to brine these with a mixture of salt, sugar, garlic, soy, a spicy phillipino vinegar (white vinegar infused with onions and chillies called Datu Puti), and water.






I brined them for roughly 30 minutes while I pre heated my smoker to 160 degrees. Burning a mix of shaved cherry wood and chipped maple. The cherry was a bit dry so I went heavy on the maple.






Smoked them for about two and a half hours, refilling the wood a total of 3 times. The final product came out amazing! Juicy, smoky, sweet and salty. I want to eat them all fresh out of the smoker but this batch is destined to go on pizza for tomorrow nights dinner.  Although knowing they only take a total of 3 hours to do up; I think these will become a regular snack in my smoking arsenal.






100% would do again. 

Happy smoking and happy Mothers Day
Cheers,
Rye


----------



## forktender (May 10, 2020)

Damn, those look tasty I'm a seafood junky with an  emphasis on shellfish.
I've never heard of those but I bet they are amazing.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 10, 2020)

Those do look really good. Nice Job. Scallops aren't an ingredient that I think of as a pizza topping, but I could see myself digging it.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## one eyed jack (May 10, 2020)

Great looking scallops Rye.  Post some pictures of your pizza, when you get a chance.


----------



## xray (May 10, 2020)

Those scallops look awesome! I bet they tasted that way too!

I’m a shellfish junky too. I don’t think they would have made it until later or the next day.


----------



## Blues1 (May 10, 2020)

You have awesome willpower! No way they'd last 'til tomorrow night...They look great!


----------



## smokerjim (May 10, 2020)

*sure do look good*


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2020)

Very Nice!!
I'll bet those are Awesome!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (May 10, 2020)

I just saw something new, which doesn't happen often, as well as saw something I want to try.  

Like!


----------



## RyeSmoke (May 11, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Great looking scallops Rye.  Post some pictures of your pizza, when you get a chance.


Here ya go! Barbecued pizza with homemade pesto, grilled spot prawns, smoked scallops, charred onion, spinach, and goats cheese. Turned out amazing!


----------

